
Show HN: Spatulah – Scrape instagram comments into a CSV file - snazzyham
https://spatulah.com
======
mad_dev
I like the idea and love the your website. Did you guys use a Privacy Policy
Generator? Because this...

Examples of personal data include but are not limited to: your name, NRIC,
passport or other identification number, telephone number(s), mailing address,
email address and any other information relating to you which you have
provided in any form to us; your photos; your employment history, education
background, and income levels; personal data of your family members, such as
next of kin, spouses and children; information relating to payments, such as
your bank account number and credit card information; and information about
your usage of and interaction with our website(s) and/or services including
computer and connection information, device capability, bandwidth, statistics
on page views and traffic to and from our website(s).

...is way too much. I am aware that Instagram doesn't have most of the latter
information. But still. It's a deterrent, for me at least.

Anyways, good luck....love your website..cool design.

~~~
snazzyham
Hey mad_dev, thanks for checking this out! We actually have an in-house legal
team, and we use the same privacy policy across our multiple apps. The reason
for this is that a lot of client projects require it to be there, so we just
use that privacy policy for everything.

For Spatulah, we don't actually have any of your instagram data other than
what's available via their public website anyway. We do get your email address
when you sign up, but thats strictly for login and resetting your password.

